# Wieviel Dice und eine Frage zum Coldbug



## speddy411 (14. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich werde demnächst das erste mal mit Dice benchen und versuchen ein paar Punkte zu holen.

Meine Hardware wird dann wie folgt aussehen.

Setup1:

Gigabyte GAMA790GP-DS4H
Phenom II 920
OCZ XTC 4GB DDR2 1066
4870 1GB Powercolor



Setup2:

ASUS A8N SLI
Athlon 3000+
Mushkin DDR400



Setup3:

Gigabyte GAMA790GP-DS4H
Athlon 64 X2 3600+
OCZ XTC 4GB DDR2 1066
4870 1GB Powercolor


Meine Frage ist jetzt ob sich die beiden Athlons gut benchen lassen oder der CB schon im positiven Bereich liegt.

Wieviel Dice würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ?

Ich denke so 6.5KG sollten reichen, da ich nicht länger als 10 Stunden daran sitzen werde....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## theLamer (14. August 2009)

Coldbug kann, muss nicht im Positiven BEreich liegen...
Wenn, dann sehr wenig Dice (ein paar Pellets )... so dass es nicht zu kalt wird. Ansonsten wird dir der Coldbug in der Tat einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Habe mal einen 4000+ unter DICE gehabt (Genauer in einer DICE-Propanol-Suppe) und auch Probs mit dem Coldbug (-15°C) gehabt. Da braucht man schon sehr viel Erfahrung + ein gutes Thermometer. 

Denke mal unter -20°C macht fast keine CPU der genannten Architektur mehr mit


----------



## speddy411 (14. August 2009)

Hmm ok....

Kannst du mir ein gutes Thermometer empfehlen ?

Der PhII wird aber gut gehen denke ich..Ist ja beim Weltrekord auch auf -20x gegangen. 


//edit//

Reicht die Menge an Dice denn ?


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2009)

Ja die Menge an DICE sollte fuers erste Mal reichen  Die meisten Athlons haben einen CB zwischen 0 und -20 Grad.

Als Thermometer kann ich dir das Voltcraft K102 + K-Type Temperaturfuehler empfehlen.


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja die Menge an DICE sollte fuers erste Mal reichen  Die meisten Athlons haben einen CB zwischen 0 und -20 Grad.
> 
> Als Thermometer kann ich dir das Voltcraft K102 + K-Type Temperaturfuehler empfehlen.



Jupp, kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ich habe das K101, dies ist ca. 15 € billiger bei Conrad. Wenn du das Setup 2 und 3 testest, würde ich den Pot ca. halb voll mit Alkohol machen, um die Masse zu vergrößern! Beim ersten Setup, das ich an deiner Stelle als erstes ausprobieren würde, nur ein drittel! Weil du bestimmt beim 920er die vollen -79 Grad fahren kannst und das zum üben auf jeden Fall einfacher ist. 
Benche diesen Freitag auch mit Dice, LN2 bekomme ich auf die Schnelle jetzt nicht her, bzw.. den Leihdewar! Aber dieses mal setzte ich meine 4890er von Asus auch unter Dice.


----------



## der8auer (18. August 2009)

Die 4890er skalieren leider fast gar nicht auf Kaelte  Trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## speddy411 (18. August 2009)

Das die 4870 und 90 nicht gut rennen wusste ich aber leide habe ich keine andere Karte mehr hier sonst müsste die dran glauben 


Gruß Speddy411


----------

